# Indiana



## eclipsed (Oct 4, 2005)

Does anyone here live in or around Bloomington,IN. Or know of any support groups near by?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hoosiers rock!

I know there are a few members here from that area. That should give you some hope here! :yes


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

I want to start a private group in Indiana, maybe central Indiana, does anyone out there want help me?


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*I am from Indiana as well.*

I live in Plymouth Indiana... I guess this is too far for me to be in your support group :um I wish I live a bit closer to you!! Is there anyone from Northern Indiana that would like to start a social anxiety support group with me???? If so, let me know.


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

I live in Lafayette and I don't mind a bit of driving.
Keep in mind I don't know jack about starting a group but I bet we could figure out how to do it.
Let me know if you have any ideas.


----------



## eclipsed (Oct 4, 2005)

I am definitely interested. We should talk.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

*Indiana support group*

Hey, if you guys really want to start a support group in Indiana I think we could really do it. We would probably all have to drive a bit to meet a location that is ideal for all of us. Lets keep talking on here and try to work something out. Which locations do you guys think would work?? Well let me know.

Thanks :thanks


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I am willing to drive at least an hour!!!


----------



## eclipsed (Oct 4, 2005)

I'd be willing to drive an hour also. I'm curious about who you both are. Would you guys care to tell a bit about yourselves?

I'm a 22 year old female. I am a journalism student at IU. I also work right now at an assisted living site with two women who are deaf and blind.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

I am a 28 year old female who is attending Indiana University South Bend. I have my associates degree in Early Childhood Education and I have fifteen hours left to finish my Bachelors degree in General Studies. I have been married for three years and I am pregnant right now. Actually I am due on December 30. Like I said earlier I live in Plymouth Indiana, which is about two and a half hours from Bloomington. I am not sure where a good spot would be for us all to meet. I really am willing to do anything to overcome these issues, and make new friends. Do you guys avoid social situations as well??? I quite frequently do because of my anxiety. Ok that is about it for now.


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm a grad student, I really just want to start by meeting with people that can actually relate to the way I feel. I think that would be great. Pretty much all of my social relationships are adversely affected by my anxiety. 
The thought crossed my mind yesterday that maybe we could find a church somewhere in a location between all of us that would be willing to rent us a room once a week or something.
Does this sound like a good idea?
I think churches do this sort of thing for groups but I'm not sure.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yes, many churches do rent out rooms for support groups. I am not sure if there will be a fee or what. Since there are only three of us we could really just about meet in any type of location. Even at a restaurant, Barnes and Noble, etc... At least we would know for sure that we could meet there and we would not be charged. Let's all try and look at a map of Indiana and figure out a central meeting place that is ideal. I am not sure how far Lafayette is from Plymouth but like i said I am willing to drive. That is after I have my baby. I do not want to be driving and go into labor. That would be scary!! We should try and make this happen in the beginning of next year. How does this sound to you guys. From now until then we should keep emailing each other and try to figure out a great location. Let me know. If you guys do not want to do this, then please let me know. Thanks. Also, it is nice to meet the two of you!!


----------



## eclipsed (Oct 4, 2005)

I just realized I'm kind of out of driving range of the both of you. But let me know if and when you guys decide something and I might try to come anyway.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

If the person from Lafayette still wants to get together sometime I am willing to do that. I think it would be easier for me to come there sometime. I think Lafayette is an hour or so away. I would be willing to drive that far because I am not aware of anyone else with social anxiety. It would be great to know someone that I could relate with. If you want to do this sometime let me know. Sorry that you live to far away,(person from Bloomington) I hope that you figure something out for yourself.


Send me a pm if you want and I will give you my email address so we can talk more if you want. Either one of you.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Anyone out there from Plymouth, Indiana or close by that would like to start a social anxiety support group with me??? If so let me know.

Thanks :thanks


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Why don't you just meet in Indianapolis (Bloomington,IN is about the same distance for me though)? I usually live in-between Dayton & Columbus, but I wouldn't mind driving to Indianapolis. Plymouth,IN is a little far north of there, why do they spread us out so much? The problem is I am going to be traveling 90% of the time between now and April for work (I won't be back home until 2006). At least I am getting out and seeing the world.  But, it is messing up my attempt at a personal life.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Well, Plymouth is approximately two hours from Indy. I know because my sister in laws live there. I reall do not want to drive that far. An hour would be fine, but anything over that I would pass on. Plus, I am not very good at driving in Indy. I live in a small rural town and am not use to all of that traffic. Thanks for the idea. Maybe if we met in Kokomo.... I don't know. Just throwing stuff out there. Kokomo is about an hour and fifteen minutes from my house. I would be willing to do that once and a while.

Let me know what everyone thinks. Please respond back.


----------



## eclipsed (Oct 4, 2005)

I could make it to Indy. I feel the same way, an hour drive is about all I can commit to.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah, I guess I could make it sometime to Carmel. Which is basically in Indy. I just do not want to have to drive in downtown Indy. That would be too much for me. Let me know if anyone decides on anything and where. I will defnitely not drive over two hours.


----------



## deschutes (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm kind of between you guys, so I would have the least driving, I suppose. 
I'm not sure what we should do, I would just really love to get together with you guys, I think we could eventually figure something out that would work for all of us.


----------



## kmsmile8 (Aug 22, 2005)

How does meeting in Kokomo indiana seem to everyone?? Is this too far, or does anyone else have any suggestions?


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

Is there anything in Kokomo?

But it doesn't matter too much, I won't be back in that area until January. And even after that I don't know my schedule for the first few months of 2006.


----------



## shyguy32 (Mar 28, 2008)

I know this is an old thread but I would like to find a group In Northern Indiana if there is still an interest in this topic please post I am a 33 year old male Im married and have had sad since I was 18. I would love to meet and talk with others like me and possibly start a cbt group I have learned a lot about this disorder over the years and have lots to share with others as I have lots to learn.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

tvgirl48 said:


> if there are enough people in Bloomington, around the IU campus, I am so in.


Ditto.


----------

